# Ottawa Jazz Fest



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The preliminary program for this summer's Jazzfest was announced today. A rather typical assortment of performers that sit squarely within jazz Herbie Hancock), and others that sit at its boundaries/perimeter (Alison Krauss, Bela Fleck). One real surprise is the Jerry Granelli Quartet. Drummer Granelli is the only surviving member of the Vince Guaraldi group that did the original Charlie Brown Christmas music. But that's not the surprise. The surprise is that his guitar player is *Robben Ford*!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd love to see Ford live


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Me too!


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

My kids were some of the Charlie Brown kids in the Jazzfest production Jerry Granelli did of the Charlie Brown Christmas 2 years ago here in Ottawa. He was awesome with the kids and took a lot of time with them. 

I bought a vinyl copy of the album at the show and had him sign it. He wrote "Thanks for loaning us your kids!" It was a fantastic evening full of stories about the history of the album. Highly recommended!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

mhammer said:


> The surprise is that his guitar player is *Robben Ford*!


From the notes about the new record: "*Drummer Jerry Granelli Reunites with Guitar Greats Bill Frisell & Robben Ford After 25 Years
for Blues-Soaked Repertoire on Dance Hall"*


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Jerry Douglas and Bela Fleck too. Sounds like a really good one.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jb welder said:


> From the notes about the new record: "*Drummer Jerry Granelli Reunites with Guitar Greats Bill Frisell & Robben Ford After 25 Years
> for Blues-Soaked Repertoire on Dance Hall"*


Yeah, I saw that too. But you know, there's folks who show up for a guest spot on your album, and then there's folks who tour with you. I'm not that surprised that Frisell and Ford played on the album with him; they play on a lot of folks' albums. But when I think of all the folks Ford _could_ be touring with, this pairing surprised me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Yeah, I saw that too. But you know, there's folks who show up for a guest spot on your album, and then there's folks who tour with you. I'm not that surprised that Frisell and Ford played on the album with him; they play on a lot of folks' albums. But when I think of all the folks Ford _could_ be touring with, this pairing surprised me.


Is it a tour or a fly gig?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

No idea.

But wait, it gets better. The _other_ guitarist in the band for the show (or maybe tour) is Bob Lanzetti from Snarky Puppy. I don't think I have ever attended anything at Jazzfest, but the idea of Ford and Lanzetti sharing a stage has strong appeal for me. Just hope it's not while I'm out of town.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

David Torn also playing June 22nd w/ Son of Goldfinger (Tim Berne, Ches Smith).
Marc Ducret playing in a group on the 28th, etc.
So, several great guitar players in a range of styles.
A more jazz-centric offering than some past years.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ah well, the scheduling of the Granelli show doesn't work for me. That's the same weekend as Summer NAMM, that I'm planning to attend. But the Son of Goldfinger show on the 22nd does work, and David Torn is one of my heroes, so I hope to attend that one.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Ah well, the scheduling of the Granelli show doesn't work for me. That's the same weekend as Summer NAMM, that I'm planning to attend. But the Son of Goldfinger show on the 22nd does work, and David Torn is one of my heroes, so I hope to attend that one.


Was trying to work out an improv clinic w/ Torn/Berne/Smith for the Saturday (23rd), but doesn't seem timing will work out.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It would give me the greatest pleasure to make a pedal especially for David Torn. Something really _different_. As a matter of fact, I think I'm gonna start planning it now.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

mhammer said:


> It would give me the greatest pleasure to make a pedal especially for David Torn. Something really _different_. As a matter of fact, I think I'm gonna start planning it now.


You have website or FB page for your builds, mhammer?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not really. I have some Youtubes up to provide proof of concept of some things. There are a few channels, because I keep forgetting my login ID and password when long periods have passed between postings. I gotta get a better camera.
Mark Hammer
Mark Hammer
MarkHammer52
Mark Hammer


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

rwe333 said:


> You have website or FB page for your builds, mhammer?


I promised Mark I was going to make videos of all his pedals but the last time I went to his place we forgot talking about it. This is one I made with his version of the Jen Fuzz:


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Great line-up. I am hoping to be able to make it down.


----------

